# Lightroom focus point plug-in



## Deleted member 39308 (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't have a Mac so cannot try this plug-in out.

If you have a Mac and are looking to show which focus point was active in the camera when a photo was taken this maybe worth a closer look:

GitHub - musselwhizzle/Focus-Points: Plugin for Lightroom to show which focus point was active in the camera when a photo was taken

Maybe a Mac owner could give it a whirl and report back?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 12, 2017)

Ad Astra said:


> I don't have a Mac so cannot try this plug-in out.
> 
> If you have a Mac and are looking to show which focus point was active in the camera when a photo was taken this maybe worth a closer look:
> 
> ...


Plugins should work in LR no matter the platform.  I would be skeptical of any that were platform specific.  I think you will be better served with this "Show Focus Points" plugin Show Focus Points Plugin for Lightroom  It is the one that I use and it works well in Windows & Mac.  Not However that only Canon and Nikon camera are currently supported.  It is a free download.


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Cletus, sounds like Show Focus Points has been around a lot longer.

Alas my camera is an Olympus (I am not main stream   ) and I use Windows 10


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 12, 2017)

Ad Astra said:


> I don't have a Mac so cannot try this plug-in out.
> 
> If you have a Mac and are looking to show which focus point was active in the camera when a photo was taken this maybe worth a closer look:
> 
> ...



Works fine. What do you want to know?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 12, 2017)

Interestingly enough, both plugins mentioned do not seem to fully agree...


----------



## clee01l (Apr 12, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Interestingly enough, both plugins mentioned do not seem to fully agree...


 I've checked the "Show Focus Points" plugin for accuracy against what shows in my Camera back screen and it agrees  with the camera.  I suspect the Muzzle-whistle Focus Points has a bad point map registered for your camera.   If you note the three selected focus points (red) have the same relationship but not position in both images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 12, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I've checked the "Show Focus Points" plugin for accuracy against what shows in my Camera back screen and it agrees  with the camera.  I suspect the Muzzle-whistle Focus Points has a bad point map registered for your camera.   If you note the three selected focus points (red) have the same relationship but not position in both images.



I checked it for two other cameras, and these show the same discrepancy. The pattern is always the same, but the position is not.

Update: often they do agree, but sometimes they don't. It seems that they do agree when I chose the focus point manually, but not always when I let the camera do it.


----------

